# EN: Il a été ému aux larmes



## Mielk

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai appris récemment à dire émouvoir aux larmes (=move to tears / come to tears / drive to tears) mais suis confronté à problème de conjugaison.

Tu seras ému aux larmes
Voici mes essais :

You will move to tears
You will come to tears
You will drive to tears
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci par avance


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

_You will come to tears _est correct, mais les deux autres signifieraient _"Tu émouvras aux larmes" _(c'est à dire _Tu émouvras *quelqu'un d'autre* jusqu'aux larmes_). Il vous faut la voix passive : _You will be moved to tears / You will be driven to tears_.


----------



## Mielk

Merci


----------



## Mielk

Bonjour à tous.
Faisant suite au topic _come, move, drive to tears_ suivant :

[…]

Je rencontre toujours un problème de conjugaison pour dire : *Il a été ému aux larmes.*
Voici mes essais :

He was driven to tears
He was moving to tears
He was coming to tears
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je ne suis pas certain pour les deux derniers.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## sound shift

"He was moved to tears."


----------



## Albatrosspro

Oui, ou "to the point of tears", si vous désirez plus d'emphase.


----------



## Mielk

Why "He was moved to tears" instead of "He was moving to tears" ? Why "moved" instead of "moving" ?


----------



## Language Hound

Because "moving" makes no sense.
"He was moving" = _Il bougeait _or _Il déménageait_.

From _Collins_: 





> If something moves you, it has an effect on your emotions and causes you to feel sadness or sympathy...


And from the WR dictionary (emphasis mine): 





> être ému aux larmes par qch to be *moved* to tears by sth





> *ému* _adj_ (traversé par l'émotion) mov*ed*, touch*ed*, stirr*ed*, fill*ed* with emotion _adj_
> Elle était très émue le jour où elle a reçu son diplôme.


----------



## Mielk




----------



## OLN

Mielk said:


> Why "He was moved to tears" instead of "He was moving to tears" ? Why "moved" instead of "moving" ?


Il n'y a pourtant pas de piège et Oddmania t'a donné l'explication ici : EN: Tu seras ému aux larmes.

 Le participe passé de _move _est_ mov*ed*, _pas_ moving_.
_He was moving (so) to tears..._  =  _Il émouvait qqn aux larmes_ (voix *active*).

être ému (par X), voix *passive*, se construit de la même manière en anglais qu'en français :* be + participe passé → *be moved

Comme en français, il suffit ensuite de conjuguer l'auxiliaire _être_/_be_ au temps voulu :
est ému : is moved
sera ému : will be moved
fut ému, était ému, a été ému : was moved, was being moved
avait été ému : had been moved
serait ému : would be moved
aurait été ému : would have been moved

​


----------



## Albatrosspro

Mielk said:


> Why "He was moved to tears" instead of "He was moving to tears" ? Why "moved" instead of "moving" ?



Juste pour donner un fait historique d'ailleurs, autrefois les participes passés et actifs avaient tous les deux souvent la même forme: "The house was building" = The house was being built. Mais la divergence a eu lieu un certain temps au début du 19em siècle.


----------



## Mielk

OLN said:


> Il n'y a pourtant pas de piège et Oddmania t'a donné l'explication ici : EN: Tu seras ému aux larmes.
> 
> Le participe passé de _move _est_ mov*ed*, _pas_ moving_.
> _He was moving (so) to tears..._  =  _Il émouvait qqn aux larmes_ (voix *active*).
> 
> être ému (par X), voix *passive*, se construit de la même manière en anglais qu'en français :* be + participe passé → *be moved
> 
> Comme en français, il suffit ensuite de conjuguer l'auxiliaire _être_/_be_ au temps voulu :
> est ému : is moved
> sera ému : will be moved
> fut ému, était ému, a été ému : was moved, was being moved
> avait été ému : had been moved
> serait ému : would be moved
> aurait été ému : would have been moved
> 
> ​


Thanks
C'est plus clair  Ce qu'il me manqué c'est le "be+participe passé" 
Du coup, même chose pour come ?

He was come to tears ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, car ce n'est pas un passif.

_He *came* to tears._ = Il *se mit* à pleurer. (littéralement : Il en *vint* aux larmes) → voix active
_He *was moved* to tears._ = Il *fut ému* aux larmes. → voix passive


----------



## Mielk

Ahhhhh OK !! Merci 
[…]


----------



## Mielk

Hello !

Suite de mes topics sur cette expression avec une autre forme de conjugaison : come, drive, move to tears.
Voici mes essais :
This could drive me to tears
This could move me to tears

Vu que "come to tears" n'est pas un passif, je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse l'utiliser ici.
Am I wrong ?

Thanks


----------



## lamy08

La phrase de départ n'est pas un passif. Ceci = sujet; pourrait émouvoir = groupe verbal voix active; m' = COD.
Vous ne confondez pas "émouvoir" avec "être ému(e)"?


----------



## Mielk

Oui, en effet. Il faut vraiment que je travaille tout ça.
Le "m'" est un COD et non pas un indicateur d'une voix active / passive 

Je ne vois pas comment formuler le "pourrait m'émouvoir aux larmes" avec come to tears :/


----------



## lamy08

Vos 2 exemples du début me semblent bons.


----------



## Mielk

Et peut-on dire "Ceci pourrait m'émouvoir aux larmes" en utilisant "come to tears" ?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Cela reviendrait à utiliser _être ému _(plutôt que _émouvoir_) en français. On pourrait dire _I could come to tears because of this _(= Je pourrais être ému par ça).


----------



## Mielk

Je vois, j'ai vraiment du mal avec la grammaire !
Et sans cet artifice, on pourrait sans sortir ?


----------

